# does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??



## syarn (Mar 26, 2010)

in an accessible single user bathroom what is the minimum distance a sink has to be off the wall?

my opinion is 1'-3" to accomodate the 30" wide clear floor space centered on the sink....

a contractor thinks it's 1'-6".....

what does the forum think with chapter & verse back up please?

thank you.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

You're right, ANSI 117.1, Section 606.2 kicks you back to 305.3, which tells you 30" wide, 48" long at the sink. So min off the side wall would be 15".


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> You're right, ANSI 117.1, Section 606.2 kicks you back to 305.3, which tells you 30" wide, 48" long at the sink. So min off the side wall would be 15".


Unless it's in California - then it's 18 inches.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

Is the lavatory required to be centered within the 30" space?

GPE


----------



## syarn (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

adaag & ansi a117.1-03 do not seem to identify for a lavatory in a single user bathroom (commercial; non dwelling) if the clear floor space must be centered...I was "assuming" so for this question....


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

ANSI is very clear on the location of the water closet in 604.2 and requires the clear floor space to be centered for a drinking fountain in 602.2 but, not so clear on lavatories. It makes sense to center it but, I don't think I could turn it down if it wasn't centered. Hmmmm.

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

I agree, I think you would have to accept it, 117.1 does not specify.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

305.5 Position. Unless otherwise specified, the clear floor space shall be positioned for either forward

or parallel approach to an element.

305.6 Approach. *One full, unobstructed side of the clear floor space *shall adjoin or overlap an accessible

route or adjoin another clear floor space.

This code section does not specify that it be centered. However, to minimize the area required, it only makes sense to center the fixture in the required floor space.

That way the requirements above are met -


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

BB,

You're right in that the text does not specify that the wheelchair space be centered on the lavatory (except in California).  However, it does state that for some of the Chapter 10 provisions and it will be in the next edition.  The DoJ has indicated that  the "intent" is to use the lavatory like other people by centering on the bowl/faucet.  Therefore, it shoudl be provided even if not specifically stated (don'cha just love it when rules aren't printed?)


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

The IPC requires a minimum of 15" to the center of the sink


----------



## brudgers (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

Probably needs to be at least two feet so the 10" trashcan under the paper towel holder doesn't occupy any of the clear floor area.


----------



## peach (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: does a sink need to be 1'-3" or 1'-6" off the wall??

I agree with builder bob on this... the lav needs to accommodate either a forward or parallel approach;  since the minimum width of an alcove with forward approach is 30 inches, and the IPC requires 15" clearance, you are talking about the lav being centered.  Funny that ANSI A117.1 doesn't address this in the plumbing fixture section.


----------

